# Car detailed today!



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Just want to give a big shout of thanks to Ashley at AW valeting! I was concerned that whenever i cleaned my motor i couldn't get rid of the swirls and slight scratches and was worried about machine polishing myself. I tried my luck with a local detailer who came today and did a real outstanding job. Pics are here: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/vie ... php?t=5715

If anyone in this area needs a similar service done i would highly recommend.


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

Good 50/50 shots there, car looks lovely at the end.

Do you know if he clayed the car after washing?

Out of interest roughly how much did it cost, I used a guy from South Wales when I had my previous Merc done, he charged £180 for the day, did a cracking job though.

I see from the guys pics he's based in Frome, could be ideal for me as I'm in Bristol but the gf lives in Shepton M so not far from him.


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Ashley is a good guy, and always gets my TT looking great when Iv'e been a bit lazy  Used him for a couple of years now .... defo worth a call.


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Ian_Mac said:


> Good 50/50 shots there, car looks lovely at the end.
> 
> Do you know if he clayed the car after washing?
> 
> ...


Hi mate. i had clayed myself recently but his rate is £150 per day and im sure would include that. I would recommend as the guy is an enthusiast, take pride in his work and looking at the CYC forum has worked on some very expensive motors!


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

Excellent, I'm looking to get the Z4 done when the weather warms up a bit, I'll definately keep him in mind. It's always good when someone comes well recommended.


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Ian_Mac said:


> Excellent, I'm looking to get the Z4 done when the weather warms up a bit, I'll definately keep him in mind. It's always good when someone comes well recommended.


I agree - he's actually recommended a good place for a service as well which i am happy to follow up on. I think there are hordes of people out there like me that want to hear a 'word of mouth' recommendation.


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

Totally agree, you'll see in the post requesting detailer in South Wales I recommended the guy who did mine, it's the best way to go, same with garages etc.


----------

